# Open Office po Polsku ?? [SOLVED]

## d0b

pewnie pytanie dla wielu lamerskie, ale nie mogę zrobić sobie polskiego OO.  w związku z tym mam pytanie czy ten z portage można jakoś przestawić na PL ?? czy trzeba poprostu zainstalować polska wersję ? Dzięki i sory jak komuś się to wyda zbyt durne pytanie.

PozdrawiamLast edited by d0b on Thu Nov 22, 2007 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

dopisz sobie w make.conf to

```
LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"
```

----------

## Wielebny

Czytamy czytamy http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml

----------

## w.tabin

 *d0b wrote:*   

> pewnie pytanie dla wielu lamerskie, ale nie mogę zrobić sobie polskiego OO.  w związku z tym mam pytanie czy ten z portage można jakoś przestawić na PL ?? czy trzeba poprostu zainstalować polska wersję ? Dzięki i sory jak komuś się to wyda zbyt durne pytanie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="pl -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## d0b

takie coś mi wywaliło  :Sad: 

```
emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="gnome -java -kde" LINGUAS="pl -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 154,987 kB

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice (is blocking app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0)

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice-bin (is blocking app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 154,987 kB
```

----------

## timor

Jeśli masz już zainstalowane openoffice to nie możesz zainstalować openoffice-bin. W Twoim przypadku proponuję odinstalować openoffice (emerge -C openoffice) a potem zainstalować openoffice-bin (emerge openoffice-bin). Jeżeli dobrze ustawiłeś make.conf to po instalacji powinieneś mieć polską wersję oo.

----------

## d0b

spox, działa  :Smile:  Dzieki !!

Teraz tylko muszobic zeby bledy sprawdzalo i bedzie cool

----------

